

Technology and Evolution of Usage: Please help me with my survey - quizbiz
https://spreadsheets.google.com/gform?hl=en&key=tgAqMgt5g1BxQf1I08FR-2g&hl=en#
Decided to change the topic of my sociology paper last minute: I would be honored to share my conclusions here come the end of the month.
======
quizbiz
Decided to change the topic of my sociology research paper last minute: Would
love it if everyone could fill this out. Will be happy to share the data.

~~~
HerraBRE
When I clicked, permission was denied and I got a button suggesting I request
access. I suspect that's not what you want. :-)

